# Mounting 12V alternator on 2N



## fordfan (Sep 16, 2013)

Howdy all, need some help. I have a POS alternator that I mounted right above the governor using the same mounting holes used by the 6V generator. A new mounting bracket was made to replace the original POS mounting bracket (not square, holes off center, etc.) to ensure the pulley lined up with the water pump pulley so the belt ran correctly. That PITA problem is fixed and I have one left. How do I mount the top of the POS alternator to the engine block? If you have the Master Parts Catalog look for the 1948 generator section and on the top right corner of the page you will see "10181 ASS'Y 1939-47" (page 132 in my book). I have this assembly, you see it on top of the engine bolts to the right of the spark plug, it has a hole facing the camera for the long bolt holding the spring to create belt tension for the generator. The first photo shows the pulleys are aligned and the ruler is about even with the back of the bolt hole on the POS alternator. The second photo shows the two head bolts for the 10181 ASS'Y are about 2.5" behind the alternator hole. Two more pictures are provided with the ruler out of the way. I don't plan to use the 10181 ASS'Y but would like to use those two studs. Now the alternator will move in an arc to set tension and some kind of slotted curved bracket would work. But I still have that 2.5" to compensate. Wait, look at the last photo. Could I recreate the round bracket in 10181 ASS'Y and wrap that around the POS? The last photo makes it look possible, it's all lined up, would that work? What's the best solution?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure the original style set up would work, but it would be great if it did. Could you manufacture a piece to wrap around the alternator? If you did, it would have to be located around the alternator in a way to prevent the alternator from twisting towards the engine from the pull of the alternator belt. 
If that doesn't work, how about something like this. It's just an idea and you'd need to build it from your own measurements. If anyone sees the problem with it, now would be the time to speak up!!
View attachment Alternator bracket.pdf

PS, make sure your alternator will clear your sheet metal when you've done the restoration!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Photo is worth a 1000 words: http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/pieces/v5394.jpg

Take a look here, for an 8N but the design is similar.


----------



## fordfan (Sep 16, 2013)

PogoBill, thanks for the idea. That would work, are you suggesting I weld the curved slotted piece on or maybe bolt that?


----------



## fordfan (Sep 16, 2013)

RC Wells said:


> Photo is worth a 1000 words: http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/pieces/v5394.jpg
> 
> Take a look here, for an 8N but the design is similar.


Thanks RC, are those some of the original parts that came with the alternator? I was so mad at the whole kit because I couldn't get anything to work, but it looks like you may have found a solution. 

I'm really looking at making a bracket to fit the alternator just like the bracket that fit the original generator. Look again at the last photo, it lines up perfect!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

fordfan said:


> PogoBill, thanks for the idea. That would work, are you suggesting I weld the curved slotted piece on or maybe bolt that?


Bolting would give you the flexibility to change the angle of the alternator bracket. If you have the parts that came with the kit, maybe you should see if you can make them work.


----------

